# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Kenetic labs. Anyone heard of them?

## tkalau

Hey, my guy got in a new supply of gear. He didn't have much info on this lab.. Want to know if anyone has heard of/cycled any of these products?

All opinions and info accepted. Legit or fake?Attachment 150079Attachment 150079

----------

